# Pontiac May Follow Oldsmobile



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151308,00.html


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Bud that article is a little old. The big wigs at GM have denied any claims that they are going to axe any one of their brands.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry, didn't notice the date.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't sweat it. There should be concern as Pontiac is selling fewer cars than Olds did when GM pulled the plug. GMNA management is totally screwed up. The only reason the GTO's so good is that it was designed and built on the other side of the planet -- far away from the beancounters and corporate stooges in Detroit. At GMNA, you get promoted not because you design and build cars that sell -- you get promoted because your wife gets along with the other wives, you have good golf game, or tell the best jokes after 50 drinks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Don't sweat it. There should be concern as Pontiac is selling fewer cars than Olds did when GM pulled the plug. GMNA management is totally screwed up. The only reason the GTO's so good is that it was designed and built on the other side of the planet -- far away from the beancounters and corporate stooges in Detroit. At GMNA, you get promoted not because you design and build cars that sell -- you get promoted because your wife gets along with the other wives, you have good golf game, or tell the best jokes after 50 drinks.


I don't think I've ever heard it put so well!!! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The only reason the GTO's so good is that it was designed and built on the other side of the planet -- far away from the beancounters and corporate stooges in Detroit.



:agree 

+1


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Point taken but Pontiac is on its way up. Look how well the pre-order process went on the Solstice if Pontiac keeps coming out with products like that in no time people will be saying "Pontiac is back".


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Well at least we can be happy that someone at GM found there balls and is starting to put better engins in there NEW cars. Take the Colerado for instance, replacement for S-10, they went to a 3.5 inline 5, other people may like it but it's JUNK and has no balls. They got rid of the 4.3 and put in a 3.5, hat to say it but whoever thaught that one up should be shot. Look at all the competition, everyone is going to 4.0L with 260+ HP, GM has a 275HP 4.2L that was not even considered


----------

